# Need help tweaking this match



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a small repair in a rental , and I thought I could match it . I patched and featherd my repair out , primed and sprayed. I got the size right, but mine was more rounder compared to the spikeier / rough edge look. I was using red box synco, mixed pretty thick ( hardly pour outa the bucket ) 
So , since I messed up , what product and what settings could I try ?
1st pic is my attemp ... 2 no pic is what I'm trying to match


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

This is what I'm trying to match


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks like you need to spray a super fine pattern first and then repeat with the heavy splatter over the top.


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

I agree , that looks like the technique , but it has to be a different material than mud or span tex. this material is more yellow and course than regular .


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Leeboy said:


> I agree , that looks like the technique , but it has to be a different material than mud or span tex. this material is more yellow and course than regular .


Yellow? Maybe topping compound?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I wont do a touchup on an older ceiling unless I scrape off the entire ceiling,
with age you get different color than new...... another case as you know now is how much water to what compound, everyone shoots tex differently from height under the gun, angle, water, I practice on small sheets to acquire right spray, been at it for 27 years


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks Joe , good informative answer


----------

